

Crimean developer submits patch to .Org = “possible” violation of Order #13685? - adeptima
https://www.postgresql.us/node/149

======
adeptima
This should be treated not as the act of importation, exportation,
reexportation or whatever you call it. It should be treated as the act of the
right of freedom of expression?

